# Peeing everywhere...HELP



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

Ok, someone has to help me fix this before my fiance tosses her outside, permanently. 
We have two cats, both small, one is a calico 3yr and spayed, very calm and lazy cat. Never have problems with her, other than her 'special ed' nail retraction issue.
Our other cat is 2.5 years and a Siamese type/mutt, she is not fixed, but we have not had any issues with her until earlier this week. She has started to pee everywhere and anywhere! 
Two weeks ago she started pooping out of the box in total random areas. She also tends to vomit up her food, after she eats too fast or too much or just because she can. Nasty cat, really. She's a much more active cat as well.

Both used to have outdoor time, but then the Siamese started escaping the yard and she is locked indoors full time. Her calico friend goes out with the dogs, she gives me no problems. 

So when to pooing issue started, I started keeping the box super clean. Seemed to fix that, but now the peeing! Yesterday she peed on my fiance's pants and the couch. Today I found pee on the other couch. And there's plenty of evidence of her peeing under the kitchen sink cabinet and a random bucket. It's disgusting, she does not spray, there's no reason for it that we can find. 
Vet was out for rabies of the critters and she didn't see any issues. So now I'm asking you guys. 
I lost my job 2 weeks ago, so going to another vet just is not in the budget right now. We were scheduled to spay her and our female dog before my job failed me. 
Anyway...anyone have ideas what is going on here?
No new animals, nothing new at all! No new food, nothing at all has changed other than the cat herself...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's unfixed, 2.5 years old and peeing on stuff and your fiancee blames her and wants to toss her outside (where she can reproduce and make MORE unwanted kittens?)

Spay her, first of all. She MAY be coming into heat and marking. OR it may be a UTI. Either way she needs a vet.

All the problems you are describing (Vomiting and peeing) sound man made. Hardly seems fair to toss her outside because of them.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

No, it's not the 'coming into heat', it's instantly obvious if she is or is not. And she is not. 

As far as vomiting, that is all her. She's always been a puking cat and I've always read that in some cats, that's just the way they are.

And no, there won't be more kittens. If she goes outside, it will be into a pen or keep her in the laundry room.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If the vet didn't run a urinalysis (and I'm assuming she didn't from "didn't _see _any issues") then you have no idea whether this is a urinary tract issue. You need to start there. If no problem is found...then I'm betting that it's nearly two years of heat cycles with no satisfaction. You need to find the money to take care of her...your other proposed alternatives are both cruel.

As far as the vomiting problem...if you're free feeding, then start meal feeding and give her several limited quantities per day. If you're feeding only dry, you should consider wet (especially if it turns out she has a urinary issue) as dry is harder to digest and often causes vomiting. Again meal feed controlled quantities. 

It could also be the quality of the food you are feeding...an intolerance for grains, chemical preservatives, artificial colors and more can all cause vomiting.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

First question: do you have only one litter pan for both of the cats? If you do, then put another litter pan out as far away from the first as you can. It could be an issue of territorial advantage over the litter box between the two cats. Second: you do need to get her checked for a UTI.

I would also suggest you try a litter retraining technique that usually works very well. In a small room, I usually suggest a bathroom, put a litter pan, their food and their water. Put the cat in the room and make sure the food is as far away from the litter pan as possible. Your cat will spend the next 24 hrs in the little room and during that time, make sure she uses the litter pan and if she voids or eliminates outside that pan, they you need to take her to the vet for a wellness check. If she is reliably using the litter pan, then you can let her out of the room but keep her under your observation to make sure she does not make any inappropriate eliminations. Each time you leave the house or you cannot keep her under observation, put her back inside the training room. If she can reliably use that litter pan correctly, then you know that the problem is behavioral or medical and you can go from that knowledge onto the next problem areas: medical.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

Last year she refused to use the litterbox, so we locked them in a spare bathroom with a window, food, water and all. Eventually she got it again. 

They won't eat the wet food, they get fed 1x a day, not free fed. We upgraded months ago to the better cat foods.

I don't see how leaving a cat to live in an outdoor enclosure is cruel, if anything, it is far more natural and better for them.

She was possibly bred when she escaped, part of the reason we locked them back up. But if she was, she reabsorbed them, and that is possible, not common, but does happen.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

secuono said:


> they get fed 1x a day


I'm betting she's so hungry at meal time that she sucks it down and brings it back up again. Cats typically do better on two or three smaller meals a day.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

They used to free feed a year ago, still had the vomit issue. 
It doesn't matter how much, how often or what I feed. I only added it because maybe it was a symptom of the peeing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

secuono said:


> I don't see how leaving a cat to live in an outdoor enclosure is cruel, if anything, it is far more natural and better for them.


So is living in a cave with no running water or electricity but I don't want to do it.


I don't believe some cats are just puking cats. If a cat is vomiting after nearly every meal then something is wrong. Anything that causes stress (physical or mental) can cause improper elimination.

You say you put them on a better food, what kind were they on. How long ago did you switch them to the better and what kind are they on now?

She really should have a urinalysis done.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When one of my cats had a puking problem (eating too fast), I gave her many small meals during the day. She still hacked up hairballs, but the food-puking stopped.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like it could well be inflammatory bowel disease. It's not uncommon in kibble-fed cats and it can lead eventually to lymphoma. A raw diet is practically a cure for it, but canned food will usually help unless it's very far along. More than likely there is also a urinary component here-- again, dry food is the most likely culprit. Even if a urinalysis comes back negative that can STILL be the cause. Continuing to feed kibble will ensure that nothing changes. 

Lots of info on all this here: Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

And, of course, the cat needs to be spayed once healthy!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i have caught both of my boys puking up back in the bowl while they were eating. i tried that separate bowl thing, synchronized and they still huddle around one bowl, i can't undue whatever the previous owners did and i just don't have the time (im away at work like 12-16 hours a day). changing their food back to the kind that helps with hairballs and incorporating more wet food has lessen the puking.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Please listen to the others. You have gotten good advice.
Vet visit to check for UTI - the most common reason cat's pee outside their box.
Spayed ASAP. You don't want to have to deal with kittens - and it only takes one escape for a litter to be created.
Cats do better with 2-3 meals per day. It is what they are programmed to do in the wild. Just like with hungry people, a hungry cat can overeat or eat too fast, which can make them miserabe and lead to vomiting.
Wet food is better than dry as cats don't drink enough water on their own. Dehydration can contribute to UTIs.

Thank you for coming here for help. I hope you will take the advice in the spirit in which it was given - even if it doesn't read back in the tone we meant. We realy do want to help.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Spaying and a urinalysis are in order ASAP. It gets painful for a cat to go through heat cycle after cycle without mating. The most common reason a cat pees outside the litter box is UTI and crystals/stones. Until you rule out any medical issues it's really not fair of your bf to want to throw the cat out, obviously something is going on with the cat.

Feeding only once a day is not good for a cat, I feed my cats 4-6 small meals a day. I give only a small palmful of kibble to trigger their hunger for canned food or they won't eat it.

Going into heat is very stressful for a cat and can easily lead to a bladder problem. 

Please take your girl to the vet and have her spayed and get a urinalysis done.

It's also important to keep litter boxes clean and have 1 for each cat plus 1 extra. I have 2 cats with 3 litter boxes that I fully clean and replace with fresh litter every two weeks.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Since it hasn't been said yet, I'd just like to throw out there that spaying will reduce your cat's risk of uterine infections and cancers of the reproductive organs. 

Some of the symptoms of (rare, but possible since she's not spayed) pyometra are vomiting, increased urination, and vaginal discharge - I'm saying there's a small possibility the pee you're finding is not all pee.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I say fix the cat, but toss the fiance  Sorry couldn't resist 

As to the vomiting - whenever mine eat something that can be quickly gulped down, it definitely comes back up. Since I switched to raw and give them large pieces to gnaw/chew on (plain meat, chicken necks, etc.), nothing has been thrown up.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

secuono said:


> Ok, someone has to help me fix this before my fiance tosses her outside, permanently.
> We have two cats, both small, one is a calico 3yr and spayed, very calm and lazy cat. Never have problems with her, other than her 'special ed' nail retraction issue.
> Our other cat is 2.5 years and a Siamese type/mutt, she is not fixed, but we have not had any issues with her until earlier this week. She has started to pee everywhere and anywhere!
> Two weeks ago she started pooping out of the box in total random areas. She also tends to vomit up her food, after she eats too fast or too much or *just because she can.* *Nasty cat, really.* She's a much more active cat as well.


...NO ONE, animal or human throws up 'just because they can'. Cat's don't enjoy vomiting, they hate it just as much as we do. If they could choose not to do it, they would. Pay back puke is not a thing. She's throwing up because something is wrong: she's eating too fast (feed them out of a muffin tin, spread the kibbles into each cup so it forces her to eat slower), the food is making her sick (try another brand, grain free kibble is a good idea but if they won't eat wet then grain free kibble is a good start), she's sick (go to the vet), she's stressed (find out why and reduce it), ect.

There IS a reason, just because you don't know what it is doesn't mean there isn't one.



secuono said:


> Both used to have outdoor time, but then the Siamese started escaping the yard and she is locked indoors full time. Her calico friend goes out with the dogs, she gives me no problems.
> 
> So when to pooing issue started, I started keeping the box super clean. Seemed to fix that, but now the peeing! Yesterday she peed on my fiance's pants and the couch. Today I found pee on the other couch. And there's plenty of evidence of her peeing under the kitchen sink cabinet and a random bucket. It's disgusting, she does not spray, there's no reason for it that we can find.
> Vet was out for rabies of the critters and she didn't see any issues. So now I'm asking you guys.
> ...


Ok, you've made some good steps. Keeping the box clean is a great place to start, but as others have mentioned for two cats you should really have 3 boxes (# of cats + 1 = # of litter boxes). Start with that.

You may say she isn't going into heat, and you probably do know her signs by now, but you're not counting the amount of STRESS that constant heats have on her body. That could very well be the cause for her peeing. Not to mention that even if she isn't going into heat an unaltered cat is still much more likely to mark her territory (aka pee all over your house) than a spayed cat is. I know this is recent, but you said she's had this problem before...



secuono said:


> No, it's not the 'coming into heat', it's instantly obvious if she is or is not. And she is not.
> 
> As far as vomiting, that is all her. She's always been a puking cat and I've always read that in some cats, *that's just the way they are.*
> 
> And no, there won't be more kittens. If she goes outside, it will be into a pen or keep her in the laundry room.


I had vets tell me that on numerous occasions...it isn't normal for ANYTHING to puke for no reason all the time. It means something...what your vet is saying by telling you 'some cats just do that' is that they don't want to have to find the problem, or they don't want to fix it.

My cat was like that too. She does sometimes throw up now, but I always know why. For example if she steals a peice of food that I know makes her sick, if she eats too fast, ect. She used to throw up daily, sometimes more than once a day. Vets told me it was 'normal'. It isn't. Now she throws up maybe once every two weeks...maybe.



Jacq said:


> Since it hasn't been said yet, I'd just like to throw out there that spaying will reduce your cat's risk of uterine infections and cancers of the reproductive organs.
> 
> Some of the symptoms of (rare, but possible since she's not spayed) pyometra are vomiting, increased urination, and vaginal discharge - I'm saying there's a small possibility the pee you're finding is not all pee.


This is a very good point. The chances of her getting pyo rise everytime she goes through a heat. Pyo can worsen very quickly and can kill with little warning...another reason I'd suggest a vet visit.

I hope that you can manage to get her to the vet, I know what it's like to be in your shoes but it is important that you rules out a UTI and pyo those test aren't usually very expensive and they are important.

...I know it's just one more voice in the choir at this point but you need to get her spayed to know if that is part of the problem. Before Jitzu was spayed she peed all over our house, spaying her and treating her for a UTI fixed that and she's never done it since.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will chime in here. Spaying is not just about avoiding kittens, it is about your cat's health. Please have her spayed, I bet you will see a remarkable difference in her. Stress causes potty problems, and female cats can "mark" as well as males if they are unaltered. As for the food, what are you feeding? Good quality canned twice a day will probably help the puking. You can get Wellness and Evo in 13 oz cans from doggiefood.com, it works out cheaper than buying smaller cans of some lesser quality foods. If you think they don't like canned food, try putting a few kibbles on top of it. Don't leave any kibble out, and let the cat get hungry before you try feeding them the canned.


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with the others. Part of responsible pet ownership is making sure that even if you don't have the funds, that you do what is best for them and either find a way to borrow or arrange other methods to financially support them. It isn't fair to her; if she does have a UTI and is acting out of stress, to not receive medical care. It sounds like you've taken some great steps so far; but I agree to just re-train her in a bathroom; but switching from any commercial kibble to raw diet; in addition to spaying her, will probably help more than you think. Good luck and I hope you find a way to work things out!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OP hasn't been here in 4 days so I suspect we are just wasting our breath. Time to close this as it's not going anywhere...


----------

